# looking for sub. in michigan



## JTS Landscaping & Lawn  (Sep 17, 2005)

looking for someone who might be interested in doing some plowing for the 08/09 season in the grand rapids to holland areas. if interested please send me you info or can call at 616-446-7475. must have own truck.


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sub*

Hey there~ I am in Muskegon, I have an F350 with a Boss V, and salt spreader. Where about do you need help, what is your hourly sub rate? Thanks

Bruce Clark
Sunray Contracting


----------



## Lawnman883 (Jul 5, 2007)

hey,
i am looking for work in your area. i live in hudsonville and have an f350 soon to have a western v-plow. what is your sub rate this year and what type of jobs would you need...
thanks
-Travis


----------

